# Child Relative Visa Timeline



## Onyill (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi guys

Anyone recently apply for their child's relative visa, how long does this take normally (Did you need any Legalisation document from Home Affairs)- both parents are Permanent Residents. Child is 1 year plus


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Onyill said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anyone recently apply for their child's relative visa, how long does this take normally (Did you need any Legalisation document from Home Affairs)- both parents are Permanent Residents. Child is 1 year plus


Hi there
I applied in April, took just under 4 weeks. We were changing status/conditions from visitor visa to relative visa.


----------



## Onyill (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. Ours is the first application as she was born here. Still hoping its out soon


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi there Bwixie and Onyill,

Please i need help with the application of Relative visa for my kid. I saw this requirement and i am quite confused what it implies. Below is the list of documents and the one i am not too sure of i have highlighted it. My son is currently on visitor's visa. Thanks

Duly completed online form. Handwritten forms will not be accepted by Department of Home Affairs.
Valid passport which expires in no less than 30 days after expiry of the intended date of departure from the Republic
The application is being submitted in person, no less than 60 days prior to the expiry date of the applicant’s visa and if the visa was issued for less than 30 days, not later than seven working days before the expiry of the visa.
A yellow fever vaccination certificate if that person travelled or intends travelling from or transiting through a yellow fever endemic area: (Provided that the certificate shall not be required where that person travelled or intends travelling in direct transit through such area)
Original Police clearance certificate issued by the police or security authority in each country where the relevant applicant resided for 12 months or longer after attaining the age of 18 years except for South Africa, in respect of criminal records or the character of that applicant, which certificate shall not be older than six months at the time of its submission: (Provided that the certificate shall not be required from a foreign country in the case of renewal or extension of a visa)
Biometric enrolment fee applicable: Yes
A medical report not older than 6 months
A radiological report. Provided that a radiological report shall not be required in respect of children under the age of 12 years or pregnant women;
Marriage certificate or in the case of a foreign spousal relationship, proof of official recognition thereof issued by the authorities of the foreign country of the applicant (where applicable).

_*The affidavit where a spousal relationship to a South African citizen or resident is applicable, as well as documentation proving cohabitation and the extent to which the related financial responsibilities are shared by the parties and setting out the particulars of children in the spousal relationship.*_

Divorce decree, where applicable.
Court order granting full or specific parental responsibilities and rights, where applicable.
Death certificate, in respect of late spouse, where applicable.
Written consent from both parents and full parental responsibilities, where applicable.
Proof of adoption where applicable.
Legal separation order, where applicable.
Proof of kinship, within the second step, between the applicant and the citizen or permanent resident in the form of-

a.	An unabridged birth certificate; and

b.	Where necessary, paternity test results.

The financial assurance contemplated in section 18(1) of the Act shall be an amount, per person per month, as determined from time to time by the Minister by notice in the Gazette, to be proven by means of a current salary advice or a certified bank statement not older than three months at the time of application. (Provided that the financial assurance shall not be required where the South African citizen or permanent resident is a dependent child).
Proof of payment of the applicable fee


----------



## mhopis (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi Fortune

VFS says the following "The affidavit where a spousal relationship to a South African citizen or resident is applicable, as well as documentation proving cohabitation and the extent to which the related financial responsibilities are shared by the parties and setting out the particulars of children in the spousal relationship" is not a requirement if you applying for a relative visa for a minor. Hope they did not give you troubles when you submitted. I have an appointment next week, am crossing my fingers.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

mhopis said:


> Hi Fortune
> 
> VFS says the following "The affidavit where a spousal relationship to a South African citizen or resident is applicable, as well as documentation proving cohabitation and the extent to which the related financial responsibilities are shared by the parties and setting out the particulars of children in the spousal relationship" is not a requirement if you applying for a relative visa for a minor. Hope they did not give you troubles when you submitted. I have an appointment next week, am crossing my fingers.


Yeah yeah u r wrt. Nope they didn't give me any problem. All the best for next week


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

that requirement is not applicable for a child relatives visa. Its only applicable when you a applying a relatives visa as a spouse.


----------



## mhopis (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi Fortune and Jollem,

Thank you both. Can you give me a quick heads up on the documents they need. I have a PRP with non SA id. The requirements from the checklist for the minor relative visa are as follows: 
1. Duly completed online form. 
2.Valid passport which expires in no less than 30 days after expiry of the intended date of departure from the Republic
3. The application is being submitted in person, no less than 60 days prior to the expiry date of the applicant’s visa and if the visa was issued for less than 30 days, not later than seven working days before the expiry of the visa.
4.Biometric enrolment fee applicable: Yes
5. A medical report not older than 6 months
6. Proof of kinship, within the second step, between the applicant and the citizen or permanent resident in the form of-
a. An unabridged birth certificate; and
b. Where necessary, paternity test results.
7. The financial assurance contemplated in section 18(1) of the Act shall be an amount, per person per month, as determined from time to time by the Minister by notice in the Gazette, to be proven by means of a current salary advice or a certified bank statement not older than three months at the time of application. (Provided that the financial assurance shall not be required where the South African citizen or permanent resident is a dependent child).
8. Proof of payment of the applicable fee 

I just need clarity on requirements 6 and 7. My son was born here in SA and thus has an SA birth certificate (hand written without ID number) is that sufficient proof of kinship. Should I carry my SA non-citizen ID and PRP just in case, although those are not listed there? Also, the financial assurance is how much? Is it R8 500? Different figures are thrown around.

Also do they need a copy of my wife's accompanying visa (she has a Relative visa, not yet PRP)?

I just want to make sure I have all the documents to avoid inconvenience.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

mhopis said:


> Hi Fortune and Jollem,
> 
> Thank you both. Can you give me a quick heads up on the documents they need. I have a PRP with non SA id. The requirements from the checklist for the minor relative visa are as follows:
> 1. Duly completed online form.
> ...


Hello,

For me,

num 6: i submitted the hand written birth certificate as well as the one i got from our country through our embassy.

num 7: i think the requirement is 8500. but someone advised that try an at least make it 10,000 just in case.

Take ur ID, take your PR. A copy of ur PR has to be included in the application. I think only an SA citizen or permanent resident can apply for a relative visa for a relative or should i say only someone who is related to an SA citizen or permanent resident holder can apply for a relative visa, hence you have to prove your status. Hence take your PR copy along to include in the application.

Thanks,


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

*When mum n child's surnames are dffreew*

Greetings everyone.

Just wanna share my experience as I was at VFS Pretoria to collect son's visa. To my greatest surprise they were asking me to present the child's birth cert because the child and I do not have same surnames. Anyone ever experienced such 

Well I had to fight back bec there was no way I will find anoda way to come n collect.

And one of the manager came and helped me get my son's visa.

Don't know how thgs operate in other VFS centers if u r in such scenarios, just carry the child's birth.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

They were right to ask for a birth certificate if the surnames a different. This is a security measure meant to protect you. In case someone else wants to steal you child's VISA. The birth certificate would have proven that you are indeed a parent.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

jollem said:


> They were right to ask for a birth certificate if the surnames a different. This is a security measure meant to protect you. In case someone else wants to steal you child's VISA. The birth certificate would have proven that you are indeed a parent.


I Understand completely, and i commend them on that.

But here was the issue, 

1. just as they have it written on their notice board all requirements for collection of any visa, they would have included this but they didn't. So they got no right to be adamant. they should look for other means of prove and if they can't find then do not give the VISA

2. During application u bring all those documents and the prove is there that you r the parent. on the receipt i signed and in bracket it was written MOTHER. They would have compared that signature to what was in my passport and then check other bio-metrics and see that i am the person in the passport.

3. I came with the child.

The manager who assisted me, she came and looked into all of these thgs before asking them to let me in and be given the VISA.

But well...it's all for safety like you said but their biggest mistake is that they do not inform us. or perhaps it is somewhere in the laws or requirements and i am just missing it? 
Even this was the second VISA, the first i collected with no issues, no one said anything about birth certificate,


----------



## amahlezulu (Apr 6, 2018)

I dont use my kid's surname, I applied their visas under me with no issues, but I remember on collection the other lady said you are using different names, I said yes, then she requested both passports, mine and the kid's.

The issue of bringing a birth certificate, then they will have to write on the notices because imagine what should single parents do.



Fortune07 said:


> I Understand completely, and i commend them on that.
> 
> But here was the issue,
> 
> ...


----------



## mhopis (Mar 14, 2019)

Dear All,

Just an update, I lodged an application with VFS for my child's relative visa on 22 March 2019. The status when I track it online it say "_Application has been received at DHA on 27 Mar 2019_" 

Any ideas how long the application takes and what are the stages.

PS: My son was born in SA, and I am a holder of PRP with SA ID (non-citizen) my wife is on accompanying visa.

Thanks all


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

mhopis said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just an update, I lodged an application with VFS for my child's relative visa on 22 March 2019. The status when I track it online it say "_Application has been received at DHA on 27 Mar 2019_"
> 
> ...


Don't know about stages but for dis application, give it a month. It can be less. I applied for same visa for my son on the 5th of March 2019 n it was ready for collection on the 26th of March 2019, so yours too might be ready in a week or two...u know wth DHA one can't say with certainty the processing time for visas anymore.


----------



## mhopis (Mar 14, 2019)

Fortune07 said:


> Don't know about stages but for dis application, give it a month. It can be less. I applied for same visa for my son on the 5th of March 2019 n it was ready for collection on the 26th of March 2019, so yours too might be ready in a week or two...u know wth DHA one can't say with certainty the processing time for visas anymore.


Thank you my sister @Fortune07. Will await. Maybe yours was quicker because you were changing status from visitors to relatives. Nonetheless I will be patient. Will keep you posted. After getting the relatives I have to do the his application for PRP. Its a long process this eish!


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

mhopis said:


> Thank you my sister @Fortune07. Will await. Maybe yours was quicker because you were changing status from visitors to relatives. Nonetheless I will be patient. Will keep you posted. After getting the relatives I have to do the his application for PRP. Its a long process this eish!


 if you wanna predict these things, you will wonder all day long, DHA's process still remains a mystery. I really do not think it's like that but DHA ways still remain a mystery 

Yhoo!! I didn't have time to go back to VFS and stand in those queues hey!! so i put his relative Visa and PRP application at once... same day two applications. Thank God the visa fees for both are free else it would have been a heavy expense, just had to pay double the VFS fee, not easy to take that money out at once but saved me the stress.


----------



## mhopis (Mar 14, 2019)

mhopis said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just an update, I lodged an application with VFS for my child's relative visa on 22 March 2019. The status when I track it online it say "_Application has been received at DHA on 27 Mar 2019_"
> 
> ...



Below is my Journey for Relatives visa for my son:

- 22 March 2019 application for relatives visa lodged at VFS 
- 25 March 2019 the status on the VFS tracking website was Application Accepted at Visa Facilitation Centre
- 26 March 2019 status changed to Application has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs
- 27 March 2019 status changed to Application Received at DHA
- 26 April 2019 status changed to Application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC
- 26 April 2019 later in the day status changed to Application has been forwarded to VFC
-29 April 2019 status changed to Application is ready for collection at VFS on 29 April 2019 
I collected the outcome on 29 April 2019 and my son had been granted a relatives visa for 2 years. 
Since I am a PRP holder, the next remaining processes which I embark on next are:
-	Application at VFS for a Permanent Residence Permit (PRP) for the child under category 26(c).
-	Application for the allocation of ID number for the child at DHA offices, a process which I hear takes about 4 months to get the ID number allocated. 
-	Application/print out of SA birth certificate with the ID number.
See you on the other side (the thread of Permanent Residence Timescales and Current Status) 


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

congrats and welldone


----------



## mhopis (Mar 14, 2019)

jollem said:


> congrats and welldone


Dear Jollem and everyone

Thanks to everyone here for sharing their journey, it is quite helpful. 

I have scheduled an appointment to submit my son's PRP application under section 26(c) on 10 May 2019. My son is below 1 year so I understand that there is no need to do passport photos, right?

Out of interest sake, any ideas how long the PRP under section 26(c) takes? If I submit in May 2019, when should I start following up?

Interestingly, I hear that the PRP on the child usually comes with the following endorsement “26(c) refers to a child of a citizen or permanent residence under the age of 21 provided that: a permit shall lapse if the child does not submit an application to the Department within 2 years of his/her 21st birthday for confirmation of his/her residential status”. 
Question: Is this always the case? 
Question: Does this mean that the child will still need to confirm his/her permanent residence permit? 

However section 2(3) of the SOUTH AFRICAN CITIZENSHIP ACT 88 of 1995 as amended by the Citizenship Act 17 of 2010 provides that:
”any person born in the Republic of parents who have been admitted into the Republic for permanent residence, and who is not a South African citizen qualifies to be a South African citizen by birth, if – 
(a) he or she has lived in the Republic from the date of his or her birth to the date of becoming a major (major means any person who has attained the age of 18); and 
(b) his or her birth is registered in the Republic in accordance with the Births and Deaths Registration Act, 1992.”

Question: Am I correct to assume that the above section 2(3) means that at the age of 18 years(year 2036 since my son who was born in South Africa in 2018) will become a citizen of RSA by birth provided he has lived in RSA from 2018 - 2036? If that is the case then the usual condition which comes with the PRP section 26(c) which provides for the need for the child to confirm his PRP within 2 years of his/her 21st birthday falls away, right?

Also interesting is section 5(4) of the SOUTH AFRICAN CITIZENSHIP ACT 88 of 1995 as amended by the Citizenship Act 17 of 2010 which provides that the
"The Minister may, notwithstanding the provisions of subsection (1), upon application in the prescribed form for a certificate of naturalisation in respect of a minor who is permanently and lawfully resident in the Republic, grant to that minor a certificate of naturalisation as a South African citizen.
(b) An application in terms of paragraph (a) must be made by the responsible parent of the legal guardian of the minor concerned". 

Question: Has anyone ever used Section 5(4) to apply for the naturalisation for a minor child? What are the requirements, i.e. The section is silent on how many years the minor ought to have been resident in RSA for the application for naturalisation to be lodged. Does the parent have to have naturalised or even with PRP the parent can lodge the application as a responsible parent on behalf of the child.

Looking forward to inputs from the experienced folks.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

ok i have applied for my son TRV ON 11/06/2019
ON 12/06/2019 FORWARD TO PRETORIA OC
ON 13/06/2019 FORWARDED TO DHA
ON 18/06/2019 FORWARDED TO DHA FOR ADJUDICATION
ON 18/06/2019 HAS BEEN RECEIVED AT DHA
ON 12/07/2019 DECISION HAS BEEN RECEIVED AT VFS PRETORIA HUB IT WOULD B SENT TO FACILITATION CENTER IN 1 WORKING DAY 
ON 12/07/2019 HAS BEEN FORWARDED TO VFC
ON 12/07/2019 HAS BEEN FORWARDED TO PRETORIA OC
WAITING FOR NOW TO COLLECTING MSG


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

colesbergkhn said:


> ok i have applied for my son TRV ON 11/06/2019
> ON 12/06/2019 FORWARD TO PRETORIA OC
> ON 13/06/2019 FORWARDED TO DHA
> ON 18/06/2019 FORWARDED TO DHA FOR ADJUDICATION
> ...


15/07/2019 got the msg for collection


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

colesbergkhn said:


> 15/07/2019 got the msg for collection


ok i have collected my son TRV today,,,thanks to of u specially mawire & Fortune07 for helping me out to submit the application than u very much


----------



## jejemeneka (Aug 22, 2018)

Good day family, I am in the process of applying for my kids relative visa, anyone have any good info to share, sample letter if any is required. I will appreciate your help.


----------

